# double einlesen



## Fightbackplaya (24. Sep 2010)

Hab mit Java neu angefangen und bräuchte schon hilfe
Ich wollte ein Rechteck ausrechnen lassen aber es klappt nicht so wie ich es will
import java.io.IOException;


public class RechtEck {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException{
		double c;
		System.out.println("Berechnung eines RechtEckes\nBitte geben Sie die Seite A ein");
		double a=(double)System.in.read();
		System.out.println("Seite B eingeben lan!!");
		double b=(double)System.in.read();
		c= a*b;
		System.out.println("Das Rechteck ist"+ c + "groß!!");
	}
}
er will b nicht mal einlesen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Sep 2010)

Schau dir mal Scanner an. Damit geht das Einlesen viel einfacher. Bei der Dezimaleingabe musst du beachten: Es ist länderspezifisch: 
In Deutschland musst du dezimal so schreiben: 2,52
und English so: 2.52

Das wirst du aber schon merken, wenn du eine falsche Eingabe getätigt hast ;-)

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Fightbackplaya (24. Sep 2010)

import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Scanner;


public class RechtEck {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException{
		Scanner seiten = new Scanner(System.in);


		System.out.println("Berechnung eines RechtEckes\nBitte geben Sie die Seite A ein");
		double a = seiten.nextInt();;
		System.out.println("Seite B eingeben lan!!");
		double b = seiten.nextInt();
		double c;
		c= a*b;
		System.out.println("Das Rechteck ist"+ c + "groß!!");
	}
}
so hat das geklappt danke tomat aber wo war den der fehler oben???


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2010)

System.in.read();
hat eine bestimmte Funktion, die man auch nachlesen kann, die aber nicht 'einen double-Wert einlesen' ist,

bevor du nicht in einem Tutorial vorbeigekommen bist, welches sich speziell um das Einlesen von Werten aus der Konsole dreht,
solltest du eher nicht wild Befehle ausprobieren..

schreibe unbedingt Java-Tags um deinen Code!


----------



## Fightbackplaya (24. Sep 2010)

obwohl es double ist kann ich keine 3,5 oder 3.5 eingeben springt er sofort raus 
Berechnung eines RechtEckes
Bitte geben Sie die Seite A ein
3,5
Exception in thread "main" java.util.InputMismatchException
	at java.util.Scanner.throwFor(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Scanner.next(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Scanner.nextInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.Scanner.nextInt(Unknown Source)
	at RechtEck.main(RechtEck.java:11)


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2010)

"nextInt();"
bitte bei dir zu Hause laut vorlesen, 

was 'int' und was 'double' ist, weißt du?


----------



## ARadauer (24. Sep 2010)

bisschen die Grundlagen lernen schadet nicht. Ich geh auch nicht in ein Heimwerker Forum und frag was ein Hammer ist...

java.util.InputMismatchException Warum gehn die blöden schrauben mit meinem Hammer nicht rein???


----------

